# Emerald Tree Boa.



## Retic (Sep 13, 2012)

This is my female Surinam Emerald Tree Boa, I have wanted to work with these for a very long time but until now I havent had the opportunity so when I was offered a pair of young adults I jumped at the chance. It is so interesting that these snakes almost exactly mirror the Green Tree Python right down to the fact that the babies are red and go through an ontogenic colour change as they age and even the way the drape themselves over a branch.


----------



## RSPcrazy (Sep 13, 2012)

Very nice.

I like their body, but I'm not a fan of their head. The heat pits just don't look right to me.
I herd they are quite aggressive, is that true?


----------



## Snotty (Sep 13, 2012)

Gorgeous animals, but they have a seriously nasty bite. The teeth on them are more like something out of Jurassic Park. They must have knocked your beer money back a bit though, but then again how could you say no to a pair of young adults! Most that come up are either neonates or old singles.

Best of luck with them - and may we see lots of young ones in future!


----------



## Retic (Sep 13, 2012)

They can definitely be aggressive but they are part of a breeding project so their temperament isnt too important. They have teeth about 1/2 an inch long.
I love the look of their heads but I am a huge Boa fan.


----------



## caliherp (Sep 13, 2012)

Nice snake ETB's are next on my list.


----------



## Retic (Sep 13, 2012)

They were next on my VERY long list as well


----------



## caliherp (Sep 13, 2012)

boa said:


> They were next on my VERY long list as well


Ya mine is a mile long at the moment.


----------



## Retic (Sep 13, 2012)

I went to the Hamm show last weekend in Germany and I was honestly like a kid in a candy store, after being so restricted for years I am making up for lost time.


----------



## caliherp (Sep 13, 2012)

boa said:


> I went to the Hamm show last weekend in Germany and I was honestly like a kid in a candy store, after being so restricted for years I am making up for lost time.


I'm almost in the same boat. I'm saveing up for my next chondro. I love and hate expos. I get to see a great deal of verry high class reptiles that i cant afford. Its still a good experience and i get to meet fellow herpers.


----------



## jinjajoe (Sep 13, 2012)

Awesome Ash !! hope you are well !!


----------



## geckodan (Sep 13, 2012)

Ash, How often is Hamm held? Is there a date list for next year? When are you getting some funky geckos or monitors?

Danny


----------



## Retic (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi mate, yes we are all well and enjoying the new found freedom 



jinjajoe said:


> Awesome Ash !! hope you are well !!



- - - Updated - - -

Hi Dan, Hamm is now held 4 times a year, every 3 months. Hopefully I will be doing them all as part of my 'work' LOL. They really do blow your mind, the amazing choice not only animals but also equipment, books etc. My next show is Houten Snake Day in Holland next month, not quite as big as Hamm but apparently more lizards. I have Green and Blue Tree Monitors on my list, the same breeder as these Boas has them but I need to sort out suitable cages first. One of my boys wants to get into Leopard Geckos but other than those and maybe some Leachianus thats about it.



geckodan said:


> Ash, How often is Hamm held? Is there a date list for next year? When are you getting some funky geckos or monitors?
> 
> Danny


----------



## caliherp (Sep 15, 2012)

@ boa Rhacodactylus is one of my favorite genuses of geckos. I have wanted a leachie for years. They are really easy to care for aswell. Verry cheap to feed. I have four Rhacodactylus ciliatus and I only spent 20$ every 3 monthes to feed them. The best part is you dont need any heat source for them. Room temp is perfect for them.
Edit: It seems like our wish list is damn near the same. ive allways wanted green,blue,and yellow tree moniters aswell.


----------



## Retic (Sep 15, 2012)

I love the tree monitors, there were some absolute beauties at Hamm, if they are Houten I have have to bring one home


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Sep 15, 2012)

Congrats Ash, always one of my favorites! It is amazing the similarity between the species eh! Well, think of me if you get your hands on a pair of _Epicrates cenchria_, another of my all time favorites!


----------



## Retic (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks mate, im really looking forward to working with these. I saw some amazing Rainbows at the Hamm show and they are one of my favourites as well. We are off to another show next weekend so I might have a look for some real Brazilian Rainbows. 



Snake_Whisperer said:


> Congrats Ash, always one of my favorites! It is amazing the similarity between the species eh! Well, think of me if you get your hands on a pair of _Epicrates cenchria_, another of my all time favorites!


----------



## geckodan (Sep 15, 2012)

Ash, What 'work' are you doing that requires you to attend reptile shows ?


----------



## Grogshla (Sep 15, 2012)

awesome they look so powerful


----------



## Retic (Sep 15, 2012)

Dan, I am working with one of the biggest breeders in Europe so I am forced to attend all the shows 



geckodan said:


> Ash, What 'work' are you doing that requires you to attend reptile shows ?


----------



## deebo (Sep 15, 2012)

you lucky bastard! haha! Almost limitless choice in animals to keep....

Do you have any pictures from the expos? Would love to see some if you can be bothered posting them.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Retic (Sep 15, 2012)

Yeah its tough but someone has to do it 
The dont allow photos at the shows but I hope to get permission for the next one in Holland as I want to write a story on the show.


----------

